

Beyond Ctrl: Make That Caps Lock Key Useful - dean
http://www.economyofeffort.com/2014/08/11/beyond-ctrl-remap-make-that-caps-lock-key-useful/

======
MiddleEndian
Interesting approach. I have it mapped to Compose in Linux.

